# Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?



## Favory (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Meine alten 15 Euro Bissanzeiger zerfallen in ihre Einzelteile und somit müssen neue her.
Auf Funk kann ich verzichten und suche daher einfache aber zuverlässige Bissanzeiger. Von den Carpsoundern habe ich schon viel Gutes gehoert, aber die Tonlochscheibe und keine Sensibilitätseibstellung sagen mit nicht zu.

Bin nun auf den Fox Micron MX+ gestoßen.
Design gefaellt mir, Preis gefaellt mir sehr & Die Einstellungsmoegli hkeiten sind ausreichend fuer mich da sowieso mit schwerer Festblei-Montage gefischt wird.

Aber fischt jmd von euch die Pieper und kann was ueber Zuverlässigkeit, Dichtigkeit und Batterielebensdauer sagen?
Habe die Suchfunktion genutzt aber konnte nichts finden.

Grüße


----------



## enzfischer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

hey fische die mx+ jetzt ca. 1 jahr die batterie hält immernoch die lautstärke ist relativ leise doch die led sind sehr hell die piper sind absoulut zuverlässig und wasserdicht wenn du nicht allzuweit weg von deinen ruten sitzt reichen die pipser völlig 

lg enzfischer


----------



## EdekX (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Fand sie auch ganz okay anfangs, bis mir einer mal komplett ins wasser gefallen ist.

Läuft zwar noch hat jedoch n kurzen bekommen und saugt die batterien in gut 2h leer, also kannste ihn quasi wegschmeißen.
Aufmachen kannste die Dinger auch nicht, also lieber Finger weg.
Spar noch ein paar Euro und hol dir was vernünftiges direkt mit Funk.


----------



## Favory (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Danke euch beiden

Ob sie jetzt komplett Wasserdicht sind, ist mir ehrlich gesagt relativ egal. Wenn es mir wirklich passieren sollte (was in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht vorgekommen ist) dass einer ein Wasserbad nimmt, muss eben ein neuer her. Sind ja guenstig.
Mir geht es garnicht so sehr um den Preis, koennte mir auch das Delkim Funkbissanzeigerset kaufen, aber ich persoenlich finde es unnoetig so viel Geld fuer Piepser! auszugeben, zumal ich keinen Funk brauche, da das Zelt neben dem RodPod steht.
Da investiere ich lieber in Köder oder ein neues Echolot.

Also solange sie mir nicht ins Wasser fallen sind sie 1A ?


----------



## allgäucarp (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Hallo Favory,

ich hätte noch 2 Stück vom Vorgängermodell bei mir im Keller, den MX. Hatte sie zwei Jahre in Gebrauch und haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen. Habe sie nur vor ein paar Jahren gegen die MMXR ersetzt, weil ich Piepser mit Funk brauchte.
Die Bissanzeiger funktionieren einwandfrei, man kann Lautstärke und Ton stufenlos verstellen für die Sensibilität gibt es zwei Einstellungen.
Wenn du Interesse hast kannst du sie um 40€ plus Porto haben.


----------



## Neptunmaster (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Die Bissanzeiger sind Preis-Leistungsmäßig sehr gut. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es derzeit kein vergleichbares Set.


----------



## maxoritz (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Gibt auch Delkim ohne Funk.
Von der Qualität her gibts nichts besseres.


----------



## Siggy82 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Nabend,

ich habe die aktuellen MX+ nun seit zweieinhalb Jahren im Gebrauch.
Insgesamt bin ich mit ihnen sehr zufrieden, da sie immer tadelos gearbeitet haben, auch bei Frost, Hagel sowie ordentlich Regen.
Die Batterien halten bei mir etwa ein Jahr.
Für meine Angelei sind die zwei Sensibilitätsstufen ausreichend, ich  kann mir aber vorstellen, dass mache hier weitere Stufen vermissen.
Die Led ist Nachts sehr! hell, was ich als störend empfinde.
Den einzigen wirklichen Minuspunkt sehe ich in der Lautstärkenregelung:
zwar lassen sie sich lautlos betreiben, jedoch ist mir schon die erste  Stufe im Lautbetrieb, gerade in einer ruhigen Nacht am See, deutlich zu  laut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*



Favory schrieb:


> Auf Funk kann ich verzichten und suche daher einfache aber zuverlässige Bissanzeiger. Von den Carpsoundern habe ich schon viel Gutes gehoert, aber die Tonlochscheibe und keine Sensibilitätseibstellung sagen mit nicht zu.



Genau deshalb gibt's doch die Carp-Sounder ROC XR.
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Carp-Sounder-ROC-XR-Neon-schwarz_2186.html

 Da kannst du so ziemlich alles einstellen.

 Ich fische die seit einiger Zeit und würde sie gegen kein anderes Modell tauschen. Super.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*



maxoritz schrieb:


> Gibt auch Delkim ohne Funk.
> Von der Qualität her gibts nichts besseres.



Wer aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf vibrationsbasierte Systeme steht, liegt bei Delkim richtig. Ansonsten können die aus meiner Sicht Carp-Sounder nicht das Wasser reichen. Ganz speziell gilt das beim Thema Service.

 Schon mal einen Delkim eingeschickt? Bis du den zurück hast, ist das Jahr vorbei. 

 Auch wenn's eigentlich keine Rolle spielt: Selbst von der Optik her ziehe ich mir den Carp-Sounder ROC vor.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fox Micron MX+ Bissanzeiger - Erfahrung?*

Der Thread hat ein gutes Jahr geruht...
Delkim ist qualitativ mittelmaß. Ich denke, die Entscheidung des Threaderstellers dürfte langsam gefallen sein.


----------

